# White discharge-like in nose



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Can you take a picture of what you are seeing and post it?


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Koda gets this too. I never worried because she was never in pain at all. Is it just on the outside of the nostrils? I figure it is her nose dripping..


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

I am sure this is nothing to worry about. My puppy was/is the same and I asked my vet about it. He saw what I meant and said it was perfectly normal and I might notice it more when she had been hunting around sniffing and searching. Sure enough he was right.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes, I definitely notice it more when she is sniffing a lot.


----------



## Nolagr (Oct 11, 2011)

Taking a close up picture of Mila's nostrils has proven to be more difficult than I thought since she thinks anything close to her is a toy. It doesn't help when my hand and thumb are in a cast and looks like a chew toy to her. However, it seems like the consensus is that it's completely normal. It only occurs when she is walking or exercising which means a ton of sniffing/exploring. I will keep an eye on it regardless to make sure it doesn't become something more serious than it seems. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Bear gets it too, after sniffing alot or being in new places, just like he drools more when in new places/smells.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My dog used to get this when he was super excited about something or has been doing a lot of sniffing. He'd also get super foamy at the mouth.

For example, you can kinda see it in this picture:


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Our Buddy gets it to. Notice it more when he has been "investigating" around the yard or out on a walk.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

When I adopted my 8yr old I noticed this. But is was more like a froth like foaming thing, more so than I was experienced with. So I asked the vet, answered his questions, and turns out in is normal. I guess her nose really goes into overdrive at times. Doesn't happen every day.

I guess sometimes the "dog newspaper" that is the ground is more interesting some days than others.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Happens with our boy too.


----------

